# Green Bay Here We Come GDG



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Saw on ESPN that there were 13,000 tickets for Sunday's playoff game with the 49'ers against the Packers. 

Decided that I needed to experience a playoff game at Lambeau field. To my surprise, my wife (an Arizona Native) wanted to go. Got four tickets at the 50 yard line, 25 rows up. Should be a hoot.

Any clothing tips? Other tips on what to bring? Weather forecast is 9 degrees with 10 mph wind. Yikes that will be cold!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Coveralls, insulated. Earmuffs/good hat with earflaps, good mittens, insulated boots and smartwool socks. And use the packets of handwarmers in boots and mittens. A gaiter or scarf to pull over your face if needed. 

You'll have fun....Lambeau Field is like no place else, and Packer fans are....well....Packer fans. So much history there....take some time to check out the whole place if you can.

And practice yelling GO PACK GO!!  

Enjoy!

p.s. if you end up with a spare ticket, holler!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

It will be cold in the stadium, no doubt, so have insulated & weatherproof footwear, headwear, gloves & clothing (camo & blaze orange hunting gear is never out of place in WI). Blanket is not bad idea either. We went there for playoffs several years ago, big blizzard, but it was a total blast. Give yourself time to experience the whole tailgate beforehand, it's something to just wander through. Everyone's friendly and helpful and pumped, just a fun time all around. When we've gone, we've parked in the local neighborhoods right close to the stadium and walk in, it's like $20 and worth it, not too hard to get out afterwards. The parking lots there are a bit more of a challenge, especially getting out.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

A piece of styrofoam just big enough to put your feet on. Helps even with insulated boots.
and I would put the heat packs in boots also.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> Saw on ESPN that there were 13,000 tickets for Sunday's playoff game with the 49'ers against the Packers.
> 
> Decided that I needed to experience a playoff game at Lambeau field. To my surprise, my wife (an Arizona Native) wanted to go. Got four tickets at the 50 yard line, 25 rows up. Should be a hoot.
> 
> Any clothing tips? Other tips on what to bring? Weather forecast is 9 degrees with 10 mph wind. Yikes that will be cold!


Layer. A foam pad to sit on is nice to have. Hot Pocket handwarmers are WONDERFUL when you are stationary for long periods.( I use them Goose hunting). Mittens not gloves. Wind proof outer layer is nice as is a scarf and as mentioned a stadium blanket.

I have a box in the garage with all the stuff I used to use at the old Met Stadium when the Vikes played there and had a real team. Broke some of it out when the Gophers moved to there new digs. 

Have a great time!!!!! Lambeau is a great experience for any fan. 

Don't forget the foam pad regards


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow. So jealous!
The bathrooms are heated. Big blowers, blasting heat There is that, at least, if you need to get warm.

No place like Lambeau. Have some fried cheese curds!
GO PACK!!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Don't forget your shades if you're sitting in the east side. (odd number section)


----------



## John Paske (Mar 10, 2009)

Definitely bring plenty of hand warmers. Battery heated hoodies are nice to have and not so bulky. Make sure you arrive at least 2 hours early to tailgate.


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

50 yard line and 25 rows up that's some nice seats . it will be cold but once your in there and you will be inside the bowl and packed in there it won't be that bad . just dress like everyone said and you will be fine .we park cars in are yard I live couple hundred yards away from there. make sure you check out krolls restaurant for cheese curds and burgers.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

You will likely park in some guys yard.

Abergluts is helpful!

You are going to the Cathedral St. Vince built.
Nothing else like it!

"Titletown, USA!"
See you there.


Stan b


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Decided that I needed to experience a playoff game at Lambeau field. To my surprise, my wife (an Arizona Native) wanted to go. Got four tickets at the 50 yard line, 25 rows up.


Ted, great move, wish I could play my "owner's card" and get you into the luxury boxes but hey, my ownership only entails one share of Packers' stock and thus there ain't no *owners'* luxury boxes. Still, it entitles (as in Titletown, USA) us owners to a free grand tour of Lambeau annually and discounted "owners' clothing." And last but not least we have the privilege, even from afar, of watching the worst defense in the NFL the last five years doing their best to lay down for every opponent that comes to the Frozen Tundra.

Hey, maybe in your honor, it'll be a different story against the 'Niners this week, but not even we diehard cheeseheads










are counting on it. (Thus the playoff ticket availability for a team whose season-ticket wait list stretches to, oh, about 2066.)

MG


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

My wife getting rooms at motel within walking distance of stadium, so parking not an issue
Headed off tomorrow to get foot warmers, have most other clothing
Meeting Pete Hayes for lunch before the game

Understand I need to visit the Packer Hall of Fame
Other recommendations?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Ted, great move, wish I could play my "owner's card" and get you into the luxury boxes but hey, my ownership only entails one share of Packers' stock and thus there ain't no *owners'* luxury boxes. Still, it entitles (as in Titletown, USA) us owners to a free grand tour of Lambeau annually and discounted "owners' clothing." And last but not least we have the privilege, even from afar, of watching the worst defense in the NFL the last five years doing their best to lay down for every opponent that comes to the Frozen Tundra.
> 
> Hey, maybe in your honor, it'll be a different story against the 'Niners this week, but not even we diehard cheeseheads
> 
> ...



Have always hated the 49'ers. Always rooted for Packers - except when they played the Broncos. So, will be rooting for the Pack like crazy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Understand I need to visit the Packer Hall of Fame
> Other recommendations?


Yes, if you're rooting for the Pack, be sure to make a novena to and say kaddish for both Buckets Goldenberg and St. Vincent Lombardi before kickoff.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Also: Tell my man Eddie Lacy it's ok at this late date to do the football version of the Escalon shuffle - his patented spin move - if his gimpy ankle will allow it.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

It would be cowardly to not buy and wear one of those stupid looking foam cheese heads...;-)

Have fun and have a beer and brats.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> It would be cowardly to not buy and wear one of those stupid looking foam cheese heads...;-)


Yeah, Ted, don't be cowardly - though in deference to our alleged defense, you probably want to buy a cheese*cake* head instead...

MG


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

WTG Ted and Mrs. Ted!! 

Head - hands - feet: maximum protection. I can't emphasize enough the importance of those little "hot hands" packets. Use in gloves and also your boots, but NOT next to your bare feet once you've strapped on your boots. Those little buggers get mighty hot. Sock liners are a good idea. 

You'll see plenty of snowmobile suits and heavy winter hunting gear in the crowd. I always wear a polarfleece neck gaitor - big enough to pull up over my nose and cheeks. And it's the only time I ever wear a wool hat, pulled down over a fleece headband/earband. 

Your an avid snowboarder, IIRC, so just dress as if your going to do that in a very cold place....and have to stand around rather than hit the board!

Lambeau seats are essentially one long bench. So unless you're sitting on the aisle, you'll be sardined in pretty tightly. That has some insulating value as well You'll be on your feet a lot, hopefully, so that helps generate heat. As someone mentioned, going into the atrium is a good place to retreat for warming up. 

Are you flying into Green Bay? When do you get in and how much time do you have to sight-see? Hall of Fame is a must and the Packer Pro Shop inside the atrium has any number of green/gold goodies for purchase. 

Check the Packer website on how early you can get there and what the security regulations are. I have always brought a fanny pack in the past but I'm not sure what's allowed in now.

Park your car in the neighborhoods right there at the stadium.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have all of my old snowboarding gear
- Great Jacket
- Fleece Underwear tops and bottoms
- Fleece Neck Gaiter
- Under Amour Top
- Down Vest
- Gore Tex Overalls
- Wool socks
- Thinsulate Boots

Bought my wife
- Fleece Underwear - tops and bottoms
- Fleece Neck Gaiter
- Under Amour Top
- Wool socks
She has down vest, jacket, pants

Off to get boot and hand warmer packets

We're going to be cold, but enjoying the whole experience


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I attended a Monday night game there against the Ravens a couple of years ago with similar temperatures. You will love it. A foam pad to sit on goes a long way to staying warm. Enjoy the cheese curds at Curly's.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

any chance you will pull off your your shirt and have rtf painted on your chest ?


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

http://www.amazon.com/Heat-Factory-196-Heated-Back/dp/B002P55648


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

pat addis said:


> any chance you will pull off your your shirt and have rtf painted on your chest ?


no chance at all


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

kjrice said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Heat-Factory-196-Heated-Back/dp/B002P55648


​Thanks. I have some for my wife. Also bought her some down ear muffs.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> no chance at all


OH COME ON Ted....live a little, let go....be at one....


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Add my vote for the seat cushions....and a good blanket or two as well. I tend to grab a heavy wool cooler that I use on my horses....seriously warm, and big enough to wrap around two people about twice.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

kjrice said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Heat-Factory-196-Heated-Back/dp/B002P55648


Wow, that looks interesting, haven't seen a heat pack body wrap before. That would be great to have at Lambeau.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Eat at Kroll's! Burgers, chicken dumpling soup or chili and cheese curds!! It's right across from Lambeau. If you get there before Sunday go on a Lambeau tour. Have dinner at Titletown Brewery. Good bars are downtown St. Brendans, Fox Harbor and Hagemeister Park. 

I grew up in Green Bay and most my family is still there. Dad has had season tickets since the '50s. I turned down tickets as I am 1-3 in home playoff games. 

Have fun and stay warm!!!

GO PACK GO!!!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

WHAT, pray tell, are Cheese Curds?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh Bridget....cheese curds are yummy! Especially fresh from the cheese factory, when they're still warm and they squeak when you chew them. At restaurants around here, they are breaded and deep-fried....mmmmmmm....good!


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> WHAT, pray tell, are Cheese Curds?


Deep fried cheesy morsels of goodness!!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Deep Fried Chunks of cheese! You haven't lived until you've had Wisconsin Cheese Curds!


Bridget Bodine said:


> WHAT, pray tell, are Cheese Curds?


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ted Shih said:


> Saw on ESPN that there were 13,000 tickets for Sunday's playoff game with the 49'ers against the Packers.
> 
> Decided that I needed to experience a playoff game at Lambeau field. To my surprise, my wife (an Arizona Native) wanted to go. Got four tickets at the 50 yard line, 25 rows up. Should be a hoot.
> 
> Any clothing tips? Other tips on what to bring? Weather forecast is 9 degrees with 10 mph wind. Yikes that will be cold!


One gallon of green paint
One gallon of gold paint 
and a pair of shorts and a foam cheese head hat.


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

My wife and I are lucky to be season ticket holders. Been to some awfully cold games. The playoff game against the giants a few years back come to mind. All the suggestions are spot on. The one thing my wife and I do is bring a very thick warm blanket to drape over our legs. That seems to really help. I believe I saw that the hall of fame is closed for remodeling. If you have time the guided tours of the stadium are great. Wish we could go but we are getting a new little bundle of fur from Mary Howley this weekend.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Bob Z said:


> My wife and I are lucky to be season ticket holders. Been to some awfully cold games. The playoff game against the giants a few years back come to mind. All the suggestions are spot on. The one thing my wife and I do is bring a very thick warm blanket to drape over our legs. That seems to really help. I believe I saw that the hall of fame is closed for remodeling. If you have time the guided tours of the stadium are great. Wish we could go but we are getting a new little bundle of fur from Mary Howley this weekend.



I think we have everything except blanket. May get one in team colors in Green Bay on Saturday. Yes, unfortunately, the Hall of Fame is closed. Still, looking forward to this trip. Decided on the spur of the moment to go to the America's Cup and had a great time. Am hoping we have as much fun on this trip (which was even more spur of the moment)


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Enjoy! There's really nothing quite like the Lambeau experience. I'll watch for you on TV while I'm sitting in front of a warm fireplace and watching the game on TV.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> We're going to be cold, but enjoying the whole experience


If you were coming in via Milwaukee, Jeff and I have voluminous closets filled with fleece, down, quilted carhartt's, heavy boots, etc etc, that we would happily outfit you and your wife with. 

I agree with Sharon, a fleece blanket/throw of some kind is very helpful. Also, forget what I said about the fanny pack unless it's a little one - didn't get to a game this year and they changed up the rules about carry-ins. Here is the "Game Day" page on the Packer website - great info for logistics: go to the Carry In/Fan Safety section for the current rules and regs. (You can carry in a loose blanket. As to the rest, a clear plastic bag is your friend.)

http://www.packers.com/gameday/gameday-information.html#s864

Also, ditto the seat cushion recommendation: but since you're coming in from out-of-town, you can rent them at the stadium. They have little back rests on them too - it's helpful for 'staking your claim' on aforementioned long benches, as well as offering the meager insulation gained by placing a thin foam rubber strip between frigid aluminum and your (heavily clad in technical clothing but still chilly) hindquarters. 

The last really really cold game we went to was post season a couple of years ago. Ambient temp in single digits, windchill considerably lower. Jumping up and singing/shouting/cheering for the Pack helped a lot. But we still took periodic trips to the atrium to defrost. 

I hope you and your wife have a great experience. There's nothing like Lambeau, it's a very special place. And Green Bay is the greatest little town in the NFL. Enjoy!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bridget Bodine said:


> WHAT, pray tell, are Cheese Curds?


it is the solid part of soured milk that actually goes into making the cheese. You have to be a Wisconsinite or else it's an acquired taste. I have never acquired the test, and actually call them cheese turds....... The deep dried ones look more appealing because they loose that turd-like appearance. But the deep fried ones don't squeak.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> it is the solid part of soured milk that actually goes into making the cheese. You have to be a Wisconsinite or else it's an acquired taste. I have never acquired the test, and actually call them cheese turds....... The deep dried ones look more appealing because they loose that turd-like appearance. But the deep fried ones don't squeak.


LOL exactly what the name sound like, disgusting


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

You need to go to Chili John's for chili. Been there since 1913 and is/was John Madden's must stop when he called a GB game. The seat cushion pad is an ABSOLUTE MUST. I am a veteran of many brutally cold GB games and can tell you the most uncomfortable part of my anatomy during cold weather games has been my butt. Take along a stir stick or straw..... you'll need it if you don't want to get your fingers wet poking a hole in your frozen beer - I am not joking about this. Have fun... 7500 tickets still available, I'm thinking of going.... it'll be blacked out if they don't sell about by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

The squeak tells you how fresh they are, but when you talk about Cheese Curds, 90% of the time their talking about the deep fried ones. They taste nothing like the fresh ones.


JusticeDog said:


> it is the solid part of soured milk that actually goes into making the cheese. You have to be a Wisconsinite or else it's an acquired taste. I have never acquired the test, and actually call them cheese turds....... The deep dried ones look more appealing because they loose that turd-like appearance. But the deep fried ones don't squeak.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

From Men's Health, echoing what many have said

http://howto.menshealth.com/survive-lambeau-field-january


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

Curds are solids left from cheese making process. They are what is put into the molds and pressed to make the blocks of cheese which then are soaked in brines and aged to create the different cheeses. Curds look and taste like bite size globs of cheddar cheese. At least to me.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> it is the solid part of soured milk that actually goes into making the cheese. You have to be a Wisconsinite or else it's an acquired taste. I have never acquired the test, and actually call them cheese turds....... The deep dried ones look more appealing because they loose that turd-like appearance. But the deep fried ones don't squeak.


Never had anyone who didn't like them, even those flatlanders south of us want me to bring them some when I visit.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Never had anyone who didn't like them, even those flatlanders south of us want me to bring them some when I visit.


yeah.... I use them to trap the varmints in my garden.......... 


Can't get past that oily texture regards......


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Sharon Potter said:


> Enjoy! There's really nothing quite like the Lambeau experience. I'll watch for you on TV while I'm sitting in front of a warm fireplace and watching the game on TV.


news guys say you may be blacked out if the tickets do not all sell.
no TV game for you 
are those curds what Little Miss Muffet was snacking on, on her tuffet?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

got nothing to add except GO PACK GO!


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

They are the same Ken. I don't think (hope) we have to worry about a black out. If the fans don't pony up, a corporate sponsor can and often does or the packer organization themselves can by them for $.30 on the dollar.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Denver said:


> *The squeak *tells you how fresh they are, but when you talk about Cheese Curds, 90% of the time their talking about the deep fried ones. They taste nothing like the fresh ones.


Food should not sqweak when eaten Regards...........


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

JusticeDog said:


> it is the solid part of soured milk that actually goes into making the cheese. You have to be a Wisconsinite or else it's an acquired taste. I have never acquired the test, and actually call them cheese turds....... The deep dried ones look more appealing because they loose that turd-like appearance. But the deep fried ones don't squeak.


Susan, you need to stick to what you know - you probably have no palate for cheese. Cheese is like sex, it's all good, some is better .



Bob Z said:


> Curds are solids left from cheese making process. They are what is put into the molds and pressed to make the blocks of cheese which then are soaked in brines and aged to create the different cheeses. Curds look and taste like bite size globs of cheddar cheese. At least to me.


Close - Usually made from cheddar cheese before they put it in the hoop, but can be made from any type of hard cheese. 



Ken Bora said:


> are those curds what Little Miss Muffet was snacking on, on her tuffet?


Little Miss Muffet sat on her tuffet eating her Curds & whey - whey being liquid .


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> news guys say you may be blacked out if the tickets do not all sell.
> no TV game for you


Apparently Green Bay is not the rabid football town that we have been led to believe


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Have you not seen the weather report for the game? - if "rabid" means you exuberantly submit to life-threatening low temperatures (predicted -6 to -10F at game-time), yes maybe there's some rabidness (rabidity?) lacking.

Last GB game I attended away from Lambeau was the coldest day in NYC in 25 years, and I left at halftime - not least because of a 21-3 score with the Packers on the short end to the NY Sack Exchange. Rabidity (rabidness?) has it limits...

Plus there's the somber reality that the Pack ain't exactly proved themselves as a cold weather team in the new century.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The '67 Ice Bowl (-13) was well attended, maybe the faithful have become soft?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

EdA said:


> ...... maybe the faithful have become soft?


the news bit I saw said they became poor. 
said the locals in the area do not have the disposable $$$ any longer.
said they have 8000 + to sell yet.
It is all Obama's fault, they said.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Marvin S said:


> .....Little Miss Muffet sat on her tuffet eating her Curds & whey - whey being liquid .



so whats in the bowl ____ ? 
asked the dice man!

ah, but for real do folks eat these with a splash of whey? 
or
what is curds and whey please?

or was Muffet a power lifter? Those guys snack on whey all the time!


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Soldiers Field would have been a better place to visit, I eat cheese curds and go 49ners!


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

Farmers have the whey sprayed on the fields by tanker trucks with a big sprinkler type deal on it. Good for the crops. Radio station said this AM that could be -40 to -50 with the wind chill at game time. Sometimes I think they pad the temp to make it sound colder than it will be. Anyways a lot of folks around here do say it is a $ issue. Nobody thought they would make it so they didn't budget for it. Have no fear it won't be blacked out. I hope no one needs to get me some crow.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

EdA said:


> Apparently Green Bay is not the rabid football town that we have been led to believe


Kind of what I was thinking.
You used to have to be on a waiting list years long to get tickets. Has Packer Passion Pooped out?


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Denver said:


> The squeak tells you how fresh they are, but when you talk about Cheese Curds, 90% of the time their talking about the deep fried ones. They taste nothing like the fresh ones.


I am not sure how I feel about the squeaky ones, but was introduced to the fried ones at Buzz's in Mondovi this past summer and became a big fan.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

The waiting list is for season tickets....the only way those ever seem to come available is if somebody dies and the next of kin gives up the tickets. 

I think part of the ticket issue has to do with the 7500 or so extra seats they added recently....before that, this game would have been sold out. 

I seriously considered going to Lambeau for the game, and would have, had it been a noon game instead of 3:30. I'm not a big fan of a two and a half hour drive home, after dark in sub-zero weather, plus I'd need to find some brave soul to feed and air a bunch of dogs. A noon game would have made it a possibility.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

EdA said:


> Apparently Green Bay is not the rabid football town that we have been led to believe



 Keep in mind that Lambeau Field seats about 80,000. The total population of Green Bay is about 105,000.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Lombardi sounds like a musical instrument you would play a polka with. McCarthy looks like something resembling a cheese curd but so did Prior coach. And the trophy would have sounded Much better named after Uncle George, GO HARBAUGH !


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> The '67 Ice Bowl (-13) was well attended, maybe the faithful have become soft?


Doctor, I think people in general are wimpier today than they were in 1967, don't you? ;-)




Criquetpas said:


> Soldiers Field would have been a better place to visit, I eat cheese curds and go 49ners!


All I can say Earl, is you know more about cheese than you do about football!

Happy New Year.

JS


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

windwalkers swan song said:


> Lombardi sounds like a musical instrument you would play a polka with. McCarthy looks like something resembling a cheese curd but so did Prior coach. And the trophy would have sounded Much better named after Uncle George, GO HARBAUGH !


Laughable as the Bears only have 1 Super Bowl win almost 30 years ago.....

Best move of the offseason thus far is the Bears signing Cutler to a 7 year deal. We Packer fans thank the Bears organization greatly.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheese curds are pure effin heaven. Stay warm my friends!


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Saukville that's pretty much all of the state isn't it we spell it different down here ! If we would have played against a defense you all played against that sunday , bragging would be the last thing I would be doing, again GO HARBAUGH!


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

JS said:


> Doctor, I think people in general are wimpier today than they were in 1967, don't you? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta listen to my brother and my grandson both going to the game. Grandson 30ish tells me he will be with 70000 of his closest friends. Nephew gets his two cents in from Minneapolis recent transplant. Daughter is doing happy dance, only ones left are my two sons and my wife. It's hell with a mixed marriage. IF AND I SAY if THE pack gets to the Super Bowl will support the Division, thats more then the Cheeseheads would do...Go 49ners...in fun of course and Happy New Year back. Former Wisconsin and UP resident married to a born and bred yooper we do like our Cheese curds and the fresher the better, we pick em up in Lena, WI on the way to the Cabin in the UP..


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

One explanation..
http://titletownsoundoff.com/uncategorized/shame-on-the-packers-organization/


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> The '67 Ice Bowl (-13) was well attended, maybe the faithful have become soft?


No, we've become more logical with our passion - Kramer's block against Jethro Pugh opened the door to the 2d Super Bowl, it didn't open the door to another road playoff game that a marginal team like this year's Packers might have half a Hail Mary of winning.



Bob Z said:


> Farmers have the whey sprayed on the fields by tanker trucks with a big sprinkler type deal on it. Good for the crops.


Ted, Bob Z is giving you some intel on the whey (as opposed to the why) factor. When you're out there, you may want to pick up a few tons of whey for when you're judging your next national. A double poison whey blind in the 7th series would be a killer, all the dogs would put their noses down en route. And if not, it's proven pretty good for traction too: Wisconsin Finds Another Role for Cheese

MG


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

windwalkers swan song said:


> Saukville that's pretty much all of the state isn't it we spell it different down here ! If we would have played against a defense you all played against that sunday , bragging would be the last thing I would be doing, again GO HARBAUGH!


Easy to brag when the Bears Still Suck!!


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Now this thread could get a little exciting the Packer Cult Vrs the Monsters of the Midway. Thanks Ted have fun at Lambeau, if you rent a car the bridge is sinking two feet at Rt 43 and the detour is through town so you will get a good view of the Metro area of Green Bay, if your coming from Mitchell . There are other routes. These are serious fans! and they are all over the country.


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

This thread is getting whey out of control. I fear it may curdle.


----------



## 08trdoffroad (Nov 26, 2013)

Lucky! I am glad to see Rogers is getting healthy again, and just in the nick of time!


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Bob Z said:


> This thread is getting whey out of control. I fear it may curdle.


Naw all the Packer fans know the Bears suck and all the Bear fans think the Packers suck...Add the Cowboys and Viking fans to the equation with the Pack and get the popcorn ready...gotta snow blow some more snow that really sucks.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

I am an avid Packer fan but not enough to brave the cold for this weekend's game - nor to purchase this Christmas tree.
View attachment 16631

I hope you and your wife enjoy your time here in Green Bay.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> Cheese curds are pure effin heaven. Stay warm my friends!


Especially when they *"SQUEAK!!!!"*;-)


(I wonder if anyone gets that???)


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

That's how you know they're fresh; when they squeak on your teeth. I thought _you_ taught me that! One of many good things about Wisconsin!

Evan


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

road kill said:


> Especially when they *"SQUEAK!!!!"*;-)
> 
> 
> (I wonder if anyone gets that???)


Yup...grew up on the non-fried stuff coming back from Pulaski fishing. Stopped at a place called Colosse Cheese.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

*Icons of Green Bay's past*

Hi Earl -

Where's your cabin in the UP? Forest County & Laona, Wisconsin are my 'ole
stomping grounds. Lots of Packer Fans in the northwoods.

The Green Bay Packers were founded 8/11/19 by Earl "Curly" Lambeau and George
Whitney Calhoun with $500.00 donated by their employer The Indian Packing Co.
Packer tenor in Green Bay is longer than any other NFL team.
Packers were granted a franchise in the NFL 8/27/21.

HISTORY/RECORD
73 NFL World Championships. Early all-time greats and future HOFer's: Mike Michaleke, Johhny (Blood) McNally, Cal Hubbard and home team star
Arnie Herber. There were 30 consecutive home games undefeated, an NFL record, 
good today.
1935-1945 The Don Hutson Era
From Alabama, Hutson arrived in 1935 and led the league in receptions for 8 seasons and was key to NFL Championships 1936, 1939 and 1944. Hutson claimed 18 NFL records.
1946-1967 Lean Years after Hutson's retirement in 1945.
1959-1967 Lombardi and Winning Again.
5 World Championships over a 7 year span; 2 Super Bowl Wins and icons we watched and will always remember: Bart Starr, Jim Taylor, Carroll Dale, Paul Hornung, Forest Gregg, Jerry Kraemer and Boyd Dowler (Colo. converted QB) on offense. Willie Davis, Henry Jorden, Willie Wood, Ray Nitschke, Dave Robinson and Herb Adderly on defense.

And, in the coldest game ever played at Lambeau Field - the "Ice Bowl", with 16
seconds left, Bart Starr's touchdown on a QB sneak gave the Packers 21-17 Win
and their third straight NFL Championship.
Lombardi stepped down as Head Coach after Super Bowl II in a 33-14 win over the
Raiders.

The years 1968-1991 through today are more familiar with many of today's fans,
but those preceeding years, the coaches, players and all they accomplished will
always be remembered and cherished by All Badgers.
(see Wikipedia, Green Bay Packers).

Bill Connor


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Don't know if you're already on the way, Ted, but on the evening news tonight, they said that the "hot hands" packs are pretty much sold out all around GB. Mills Fleet Farm is sponsoring 70,000 packets to be handed out at the game. But I sure would want my own stash. Don't know how the airlines would regard them if you opted to buy in CO and bring them along?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> Don't know if you're already on the way, Ted, but on the evening news tonight, they said that the "hot hands" packs are pretty much sold out all around GB. Mills Fleet Farm is sponsoring 70,000 packets to be handed out at the game. But I sure would want my own stash. Don't know how the airlines would regard them if you opted to buy in CO and bring them along?



Got "hot" stadium cushions today. Looking for more hand warmer packets and foot warmers tonight. Boy, is this some kind of stupid fun or what?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Easy to brag when the Bears Still Suck!!


Don't get me started on meat packing jokes.... There is a reason the locker room is off limits @ lambeau....

Whose your hockey team regards-


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ted

goosers jealous

however, no yet has mentioned that you MUST attend a Wisconsin perch fish fry..

You MUST

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

This place!

Maricque's Bar in green bay


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> This place!
> 
> Maricque's Bar in green bay


I kind of liked a little bar connected to a two lane bowling alley in Algoma with Large Marge serving cold ones.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Bill our cabin is in Iron County just North of Crystal Falls, MI. My mother was born in Amasa, my grandmother born in Crystal Falls, pioneer family came there in late 1800's from Quebec and Ausable Forks NY.
Trivia my grandfather played against the early Packers, played for the Stambaugh (Iron River area team)just after he returned from service in WW 1. He had a chance to play for the Pack but opted to work in the mine until about 1923 or 1924, and lost the sight of one eye, leather helmets and all. He had a large chipped bone on his arm that he proudly displayed from his early years playing football. I married a local girl and lived there on several occasions, once when my Dad was in the service in WW 2 and after , another time in the late 50's and early 60's. My roots run deep, but, still a Bears fan.

My great grandmother lived in Florence and that's where she was married. We hit the Bars in Florence wedding gown and all after we got married in Crystal Falls. Lots of fond memories too. Long time ago.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

Earl -

I see Crystal Falls @ Hwy's 2 & 141, North of Laona & East of Iron River.

My Great Uncle Robert, at the Border with Gen. Pershing chasing Poncho Villa in 1916-1917 and again with Pershing & Company A, 2ND RGT, 32nd Division (Red Arrow Div) at St. Mihiel, Belleau Woods and Chateau Thierry in the Great War, is buried at Ironwood, MI.

Bill


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Bill...
Now that's some history! my grandfather never got out of the states and the War ended. This is way off thread but it is a GDG thread Anyway. Happy New Year to you.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Got our foot warmer pads today. Only thing missing is a blanket to share? Suggestions? Thought I might pick one up in Green Bay. 

Am flying into Green Bay Saturday. Staying at Hilton next to stadium so won't need car. 

Chris got us into a tailgate - thanks, Chris - so I think the experience will be complete

Go Pack Go


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Got our foot warmer pads today. Only thing missing is a blanket to share? Suggestions? Thought I might pick one up in Green Bay.
> 
> Am flying into Green Bay Saturday. Staying at Hilton next to stadium so won't need car.
> 
> ...


Ted, I'm glad you guys will get to check out Ray and Mary's tailgate. They put on quite the authentic Lambeau tailgate experience. You won't leave hungry!

Tip: Stay close to the grill and grab it when it comes off. In those temps it goes from piping hot to ice pretty fast!


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

AND likewise, Earl!

Bill


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> Don't get me started on meat packing jokes.... There is a reason the locker room is off limits @ lambeau....
> 
> Whose your hockey team regards-


Jokes are only so good if they are mostly true. Hence Bears still suck = truth

I'll take my Packers (owner/season tickets/hometown) and my Badgers (alma mater) with our HOCKEY team and football team and basketball team. 

I see your bears and hawks and raise you


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Jokes are only so good if they are mostly true. Hence Bears still suck = truth
> 
> I'll take my Packers (owner/season tickets/hometown) and my Badgers (alma mater) with our HOCKEY team and football team and basketball team.
> 
> I see your bears and hawks and raise you


I don't really think your hockey team can compete with ours. And I'll take my Bulls and my White Sox and even my Cubs before I would take the Packers. you shouldn't feel bad about the locker room at Lambeau. There's nothing wrong with it you know! I know they have a don't ask don't tell policy. 

The only thing that should be green and gold is money, regards....


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Packers were given an extra day to sell the 3,000 remaining tickets. http://www.jsonline.com/sports/pack...-avoid-tv-blackout-b99175982z1-238509311.html

I would love to go, to cheer on the 49ers of course but, bejeezus, it's going to be chilly.

Have fun and crank the heat up in the hotel room before you head out to the game!


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

just around the corner from the Hilton there is a few sports bars .go to anduzees they have good food you will have to try there wings and they have the best chicken booyah in town.


Ted Shih said:


> Got our foot warmer pads today. Only thing missing is a blanket to share? Suggestions? Thought I might pick one up in Green Bay.
> 
> Am flying into Green Bay Saturday. Staying at Hilton next to stadium so won't need car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

The Bar has better wings, by far. 
Be sure to read up on the NFL rules on what you can and cannot bring into a stadium. Nothing worse than having to throw something away or walk it all the way back to the hotel just before game time.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> I don't really think your hockey team can compete with ours. And I'll take my Bulls and my White Sox and even my Cubs before I would take the Packers. you shouldn't feel bad about the locker room at Lambeau. There's nothing wrong with it you know! I know they have a don't ask don't tell policy.
> 
> The only thing that should be green and gold is money, regards....


Well clearly you tossed in the towel with putting the Cubs in play...:bday:

All in good fun and we all have our personal preferences. The ever living battle of WI v IL fans.


Ted, have fun and stay warm!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Current forecast says temperature by the 4th quarter could be minus 19, surprised the NFL has no contingency plans


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

Heard on the radio this AM now -40 to -60 with wind chill. I've been there at -30 with the chill and that was almost unbearable.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Well clearly you tossed in the towel with putting the Cubs in play...:bday:
> 
> All in good fun and we all have our personal preferences. The ever living battle of WI v IL fans.
> 
> ...


I don't think people really realize unless they've been part of it just how crazy, I mean loyal, Packer fans are. While in some areas of the country, it is a rite of passage for a father to purchase a hooker for their son, in Green Bay it's a right of passage to go to the stadium and shovel the snow for a nominal hourly fee. Kids cannot wait until they are old enough to participate. Fans even fly in from Florida to shovel snow. And to let their kids experience it. Crazy that's all you can say. 

In Chicago, if Soldier Field needed to be shoveled, people would be looking to the park district to take care of it. It's a difference that's all you can say. Maybe that's why the Packers do so well. I just can't imagine loving a football team that much. 

Course, there are people who cannot believe how much I love my labs.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Nothing bothers this Bear fan more than signing Cutler back McCown earned that job should of spent that 80-100 million on the defense which was never on the field so not much to brag about a win there OLD LUCKY SEVEN. And the locker room tricks must be true as the tv last night Entertainment Tonight says YOUR QB BOY might just be a little funny, so I'll take Cutler over that !!!!! GO HARBAUGH P.S Nothing more Loyal than a CUB FAN !


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

windwalkers swan song said:


> Nothing bothers this Bear fan more than signing Cutler back McCown earned that job should of spent that 80-100 million on the defense which was never on the field so not much to brag about a win there OLD LUCKY SEVEN. And the locker room tricks must be true as the tv last night Entertainment Tonight says YOUR QB BOY might just be a little funny, so I'll take Cutler over that !!!!! GO HARBAUGH P.S Nothing more Loyal than a CUB FAN !


Glad you'll take a losing QB over a Super Bowl and NFL MVP...we all can't be smart now can we? And apparently a bigot


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Explain Bigot if you're capable apparently reading skills are lacking ?


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

windwalkers swan song said:


> Explain Bigot if you're capable apparently reading skills are lacking ?





windwalkers swan song said:


> YOUR QB BOY might just be a little funny, so I'll take Cutler over that !!!!!


And I'm done


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Good luck with your game !


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Enjoy it Ted!!! sounds like a great experience and fun, albeit COLD, time!!

Lots of good advice on staying warm - and as a boarder, you should be pretty prepared anyway. Hope you are not in a windy area.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

oh - BTW - Pam and I opted for a cruise next week - so I will be thinking of you from Miami and the Caribbean!!:razz:


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Ted, have a great time as I know you will. Careful of all the "anything on a stick" foods. A little something something in the hot chocolate may help warm the interior, but only layers will help the outside. As Gooser suggested, have got to try the perch fry for sure.


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Dress like your going hunting nad you will fit right in the crowd. What a great place to see a game. Ha a nice steak over at Favre restaurant.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Rick_C said:


> Packers were given an extra day to sell the 3,000 remaining tickets.


As of 9am this morning, there were fewer than 1000 tix left. The Packers just announced at 11:30am that the game is now sold out - between fans sales and a few of the corporate partners like Associated Bank, the rest were sold off this morning. 

This was breaking news on the radio a few minutes ago - lol, I love this state!


(Green Bay had a record low temp this morning for Jan 3rd, at -18; Latest gametime temp forecast: -3, wind chills potentially up to -35 F......)


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

That would probably cost you about $4000 in Seattle if you could even find a ticket. Will be good to see SF lose. Then see GB lose after that.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> Got our foot warmer pads today. Only thing missing is a blanket to share? Suggestions? Thought I might pick one up in Green Bay.
> 
> Am flying into Green Bay Saturday. Staying at Hilton next to stadium so won't need car.
> 
> Go Pack Go


Ted, my suggestion would be to call the Hilton and ask them what's nearby as far as stores where you could find a blanket: Target, Kohls, Sears, Gander Mtn, etc. I don't think there's anything within walking distance. Assuming you're taking a cab from the airport, maybe have the cabbie stop at one of the above on the way to the hotel and wait while you dash inside and buy something? Or does the hotel have a shuttle?


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

3blackdogs said:


> Ted, my suggestion would be to call the Hilton and ask them what's nearby as far as stores where you could find a blanket: Target, Kohls, Sears, Gander Mtn, etc. I don't think there's anything within walking distance. Assuming you're taking a cab from the airport, maybe have the cabbie stop at one of the above on the way to the hotel and wait while you dash inside and buy something? Or does the hotel have a shuttle?


Cabelas is directly west of the hotel, past Lambeau on Lombardi Ave. I am sure the hotel would potentially give you a ride there or call a cab. It is the shortest trip to an outdoor or clothing store from the Hilton at only about 1.5 miles.

The other option is going to Bay Park Square Mall on Holgrem Way or Oneida St (depending which side you enter) which is about the same distance as Cabelas, they have Kohl's, Shopko and Boston Store. There is also a Dick's Sporting Goods across the street from there.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

if push comes to shove there are several members really close as well. I'm about 3.14 minutes from the stadium, even shorter if I can catch all the green lights on Ashland Ave! I'm able to pick you up and bring you to Cabelas or something. Doesn't make sense to me to pay for a cab to bring you that distance. Besides, I'm sure there's something I 'need' at Cabelas anyway!! :0


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Not like you'll be sitting in a tree stand for 8 hours? sheesh...


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> if push comes to shove there are several members really close as well. I'm about 3.14 minutes from the stadium, even shorter if I can catch all the green lights on Ashland Ave! I'm able to pick you up and bring you to Cabelas or something. Doesn't make sense to me to pay for a cab to bring you that distance. Besides, I'm sure there's something I 'need' at Cabelas anyway!! :0



Daniel

Thanks for the offer, but I think we'll be able to muddle through

Ted


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Ted, have you heard the latest weather forecast ?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Ted, have you heard the latest weather forecast ?



3 degrees at 3 pm with 13 mph wind. Ha Ha.


----------



## RobR (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Ted, long time no see. I'd be happy to send you a UNR Wolfpack jersey so you could yell Go Pack and maybe not get beat up. 

P.S. I slept at the O'Hare airport a couple of weeks ago. Very nice.
Rob


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Ted Shih said:


> 3 degrees at 3 pm with 13 mph wind. Ha Ha.


See link. Hourly forecast says -7 with 13mph winds at kickoff and -12 with 11 mph winds by games end.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/florence-wi/54121/hourly-weather-forecast/336517?hour=57

Brrrr


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

ripline said:


> See link. Hourly forecast says -7 with 13mph winds at kickoff and -12 with 11 mph winds by games end.
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/florence-wi/54121/hourly-weather-forecast/336517?hour=57
> 
> Brrrr



My decision looking stupider by the minute. Still looking forward to a GREAT TIME!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Wear earlplugs

/Paul


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Just received notice that our flight into Green Bay is cancelled. May have some great tickets for sale. UGH


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

Better start driving Ted!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Doggone it, Ted! - better call Kati the Move the Dog lady. Bet she can get you and a titled animal to Titletown by kickoff. Funny thing, after Mr. Atkinson responded to you in kind, couldn't help thinking about Justin Tackett taking his dog Yella to Lambeau a few years back for a Waterdog segment and her sporting a No. 4 jersey while running "pass routes."

MG


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I am bummed. Got notice at 11 pm that United had cancelled our flight from Chicago to Green Bay. Looked at alternative routes but none of them feasible. Plus my wife had to be back at work Monday, and we were worried we wouldn't be able to get out of Green Bay Monday morning

Have some great tickets on the 50 yard line, 27 rows up ... make me an offer I can't refuse

What a bummer!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

How disappointing!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

My brother booked flight to Madison - instead of Green Bay - so he got out this morning and is on his way
Now, I get to laugh at him and his girlfriend for sitting out in -50 degree weather (with wind chill)
But, I still wish I could be there

Go Pack Go


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> I am bummed. Got notice at 11 pm that United had cancelled our flight from Chicago to Green Bay. Looked at alternative routes but none of them feasible. Plus my wife had to be back at work Monday, and we were worried we wouldn't be able to get out of Green Bay Monday morning
> 
> Have some great tickets on the 50 yard line, 27 rows up ... make me an offer I can't refuse
> 
> What a bummer!


Ted : have you thought about listing them on Stub Hub....its an eBay owned company that specializes in selling tickets to sporting events and concerts....I dont know if you have the actual tickets in your possession or if you are picking them up from a broker in Green Bay...might be worth a shot


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Ted : have you thought about listing them on Stub Hub....its an eBay owned company that specializes in selling tickets to sporting events and concerts....I dont know if you have the actual tickets in your possession or if you are picking them up from a broker in Green Bay...might be worth a shot


Placed Tickets on sale at Ticket Master. They are great seats, so I hope they are sold. If anyone here is interested, PM me, as I can cancel TM at any time


----------



## Chris Winkelman (Mar 23, 2011)

I find it easier to just go sit in a private box. Thats where I am watching the game from.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Sorry you're going to miss your Lambeau/Packer experience. Maybe next year?


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Bummer, Getting on here see how your experience was and just saw you did not make it. Bucket list- place to go for a football game. Hope you sold em


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

BIGOT was right !


----------

